# Cách Vệ Sinh Nệm Khi Bé Tè Dầm



## Dungtran (15/8/19)

Nhà có con nhỏ thì dù cho mẹ có cẩn thận đến mấy cũng ít nhất một lần bé sẽ bị tè dầm ra nệm một lần, nếu vệ sinh không đúng cách sẽ để lại mùi khai đồng thời khiến nệm trong trạng thái ẩm mốc

Điều này lại làm cho các mẹ thêm lo lắng và khổ sở, tuy nhiên các bạn hãy áp dụng những mẹo dưới đây, bạn sẽ không phải đau đầu nghĩ cách khử mùi khai của bé trên nệm.

*1. Dùng baking soda*






​Chuẩn bị : thuốc muối ( baking soda) , máy hút bụi và giấm ăn.
Thực hiện:

Bước 1: Hãy lau khô bớt nước trên nệm.
Bước 2: Rắc baking soda lên nệm để bột hút hết mùi ẩm mốc.
Bước 3: Dùng máy hút bụi hút hết bột baking soda trên nệm đi .
Bước 4 : Xịt nước giấm lên trên nệm , sau đó để khô tự nhiên.
*2. Dùng cồn và nước*





​
Chuẩn bị: Cồn, khăn vải khô, nước, phấn rơm, dầu thơm.
Thực hiện:

Bước 1: Dùng cồn đỗ vào chỗ nệm bị bé tè dầm, sau đó dùng khăn vải lau mạnh xuống nệm cho nước hút hết vào khăn
Bước 2: Pha một ít dầu thơm với nước rồi đổ vào vết bẩn và để khô tự nhiên.
Bước 3: Rắc phấn rôm lên nệm để nệm nhanh thấm nước, nhanh khô và làm nệm mềm mượt.

*3. Dùng nước rửa chén và bột bắp*






​Chuẩn bị : baking soda, giấm, khăn giấy, máy hút bụi, nước, nước rửa chén.
Thực hiện:

Bước 1: Dùng khăn lau sạch thấm khô phần nước tiểu
Bước 2 : Trộn giấm và nước theo tỷ lệ ½ rồi đổ trực tiếp lên vết bẩn trên nệm mà bé tè dầm
Bước 3: Dùng khăn lau sạch vết bẩn lại một lần nữa, sau đó trộn baking soda và nước rồi đổ lên, chờ thấy baking soda sắp khô rồi dùng máy hút bụi hút sạch nệm.
Bước 4 : Tiếp tục trộn nước rửa chén và giấm để làm sạch nệm một lần nữa, sau đó quay trở lại bước 3.
Tuy rằng, bước này rất cầu kỳ cho các bạn nhưng hiệu quả mang lại rất tốt, dùng nước rửa chén sẽ vừa làm sạch nệm và khử cả mùi khai trên nêm em bé, đem lại một chiếc nệm trắng tinh như mới.

*4. Khử mùi bằng phấn rôm và nước hoa :*
Một mẹo đơn giản hơn là sử dụng phấn rôm để giảm bớt mùi khai do bé tè dầm. Bạn chỉ cần rắc một ít phấn rôm lên vết bẩn trên nệm, sau dó chờ cho nệm khô sau đó dùng máy hút bụi để hút sạch bụi bẩn, khiến chiếc nệm sạch đẹp, khô thoáng hơn.





​
Như vậy, với 4 cách nêu trên hy vọng  các bạn sẽ sớm xử lý vết bẩn, mùi khai của bé trên nệm được sạch sẽ thơm mát như mới. TATANA hy vọng bạn sẽ áp dụng thành công các cách trên để các bé có thể ngủ ngon trên chiếc nệm của bé.

* TATANA*​


----------

